# Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid



## schlager (18 Oktober 2008)

Gegen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragt von einer Inkassofirma wegen angeblicher Internetforderungen wurde Widerspruch eingelegt.
Amtsgericht war aus Stadt A.
Ein streitiges Verfahren wäre vom Amtsgericht aus Stadt B durchzuführen.
Widerspruch ist über 5 Wochen her, wie lange hat Inkassounternehmen Zeit evtl. weiter vorzugehen bzw. wie lange muss ich hoffen/bangen nichts von Amtsgericht aus Stadt A oder Stadt B zu hören?
Es gibt doch sicher Fristen wie lange man als Antragsteller  nach Kenntnis vom Widerspruch gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Zeit hat weiter vorzugehen?!


----------



## bernhard (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Für alle Fälle:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

So weit ich als Halblaie informiert bin, ist es so, dass bei einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid keine Verpflichtung gilt, ins streitige Verfahren zu gehen, um eine Forderung beizutreiben.
Es steht m.M.n. nirgends z.B. im RDG geschrieben, dass die Forderung trotz widersprochenem Mahnbescheid nicht auch weiter außergerichtlich beigetrieben werden dürfe. Auch, wenn natürlich in diesem Falle ein Inkassobüro keinerlei Kosten bzw. Gebühren rechtlich wird geltend machen können, weil der Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eine eindeutige Willenserklärung ist. Bei Kenntnis der Streitigkeit einer Forderung hat das Inkassobüro keine Möglichkeit mehr, Inkassospesen geltend zu machen. Aber: das RDG verbietet es einem Inkassobüro eben nicht grundsätzlich, trotzdem tätig zu werden.

Bei widersprochenem Mahnbescheid kann also entweder weiter außergerichtlich schwabuliert werden, oder man geht ins streitige Verfahren, wie das im übrigen bei seriösen Dienstleistern sofort passieren würde.

Eine Frist für die Einleitung des Vollstreckungsbescheids von 6 Monaten gilt nach einem nicht widersprochenen Mahnbescheid ( § 701 ZPO ). Versäumt es der Forderungssteller, in dieser Zeit Vollstreckungsbescheid zu beantragen, ist der Mahnbescheid damit aufgehoben.

Grundsätzlich gilt für die Einleitung eines streitigen Verfahrens die allgemeine Verjährungsfrist, d.h. zum Ende des 3. Kalenderjahres nach dem Jahr der Wirksamwerdung eines Anspruchs (Regelverjährung, § 195 BGB).
Verjährung ? Wikipedia

Der Erlaß eines Mahnbescheids hat hier eine aufschiebende Wirkung, die Regelverjährung wird dadurch um 6 Monate verlängert (§ 204 BGB).
§ 204 BGB Hemmung der Verjährung durch Rechtsverfolgung

Das bedeutet:
Ist eine Forderung z.B. am 1.4.2005 entstanden, dann beginnt der Ablauf der dreijährigen Verjährungsfrist am 1.1.06.
Damit wäre die Forderung nach dem 31.12.2008 verjährt. Beantragt der Forderungssteller kurz vorher einen Mahnbescheid, dann hat der Mahnbescheid trotz Widerspruchs eine aufschiebende Wirkung bis Ende Juni 2009. Bis dahin muss der Gläubiger ins streitige Verfahren, ansonsten verjährt der Anspruch, und er kann ihn sich an die Backe kleben.

So weit meine laienhaften 2 Cents.


----------



## schlager (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Ist ja ganz schön kompliziert!
Das heißt dann wohl, dass entweder streitiges Verfahren kommt und dann wohl doch recht schnell oder sie trotzdem versuchen mit weiteren Schreiben Druck zu machen!?
Man wartet dann halt mal ab und hofft, dass sie sich ein anderes Opfer suchen oder zur Strecke gebracht werden!"g"


----------



## passer (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

@Threadersteller

Welche Internetfirma hat dir einen Mahnbescheid gerichtlicher Art zustellen lassen ?


----------



## schlager (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

VALUDO AG (Produktclub) durch Inkasso Domnowski GmbH!


----------



## passer (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



schlager schrieb:


> VALUDO AG (Produktclub) durch Inkasso Domnowski GmbH!




Ja die schicken gerichtliche Mahnbescheide.
Im Chip Forum hat einer die Sache geschildert, er hat dem Mahnbescheid wiedersprochen, es kam zu einem Verfahren , dieses wurde aber von Valudo verloren.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Im streitigen Verfahren sind vor allem folgende Dinge relevant:


 Gibt es beweisbar einen wirksamen Vertrag?
 Die Beantwortung dieser Frage hängt vor allem davon ab, ob es eine wirksame "Willenserklärung" gegeben hat. Aus der muss hervorgehen, dass der Kunde einwandfrei über die Vertragsbedingungen informiert war (also keine versteckten  Klauseln in den AGB etc. sind), und unter Zustimmung zu diesen Bedingungen den Bestell-/Kaufwunsch geäußert hat. Nachweispflichtig dafür ist der Forderungssteller.
 Gab es eine Widerrufsbelehrung, die nachweislich in Textform zugegangen ist? - Diese muss auch dann erfolgt sein, wenn auf Wunsch des Kunden mit der Nutzung der Dienstleistung gem. § 312 BGB sofort begonnen wurde.
Auch hierfür hat der Forderungssteller den Nachweis beizubringen.
 War die Preisauszeichnung des Angebots ausreichend deutlich sichtbar? Genügt sie den Anforderungen an die Preistransparenz, wie sie z.B. im BGB und auch in der Preisangabenverordnung (PAngV) festgelegt sind? - Besonders wichtig ist hier § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV:


> Die Angaben nach dieser Verordnung müssen der allgemeinen Verkehrsauffassung und den Grundsätzen von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit entsprechen. Wer zu Angaben nach dieser Verordnung verpflichtet ist, hat diese dem Angebot oder der Werbung eindeutig zuzuordnen sowie leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar oder sonst gut wahrnehmbar zu machen.




Wenn eine oder mehrere dieser Bedingungen nicht gegeben sind, ist es i.d.R. wenig wahrscheinlich, dass man tatsächlich verklagt wird.
Im Zweifelsfall sollte man Rechtsberatung einholen (Anwalt/Verbraucherzentrale).


----------



## passer (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Wenn ich die Bestellung dort mal simulatan durchgehe ist dort von expliziten Kosten nicht die Rede.


----------



## schlager (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

vielen Dank mal für die Antworten!
Bin auch schon ausreichend informiert über die Möglichkeiten bzw. Beweisnöte der Inkassofirma!
Kenn mich halt nur nicht aus bzw. fand nichts rechtes wie es nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid weitergehen könnte bzw. ob jemand Erfahrung damit hat oder sogar mit der genannten Firma explizit!
Mit Anwalt wollt ich halt warten bis nochmal was kommt, Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hab ich auch alleine hinbekommen, die genannte Firma kriegt mich nicht klein!


----------



## webwatcher (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



schlager schrieb:


> Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hab ich auch alleine hinbekommen,


Das Kreuzchen an die richtige Stelle zu setzen und wieder zurück zu senden, 
dürfte ja wohl nicht allzu schwer gewesen sein


----------



## mrcoolj2 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Hallo erstmal 

Ich habe letztes Jahr im Januar einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen und Einspruch eingelegt, bin zum Anwalt und seit dem hören ich nichts mehr. Wie lange dauert es bis ein Verfahren eingeleitet wird?
Hab nur nachteile deswegen, Mobilcom hat mir schon einen schönen Eintrag verpasst in der Schufa!
Ist der überhaupt rechtmäßig?


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



mrcoolj2 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es bis ein Verfahren eingeleitet wird?


>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html#post275915


KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wie endet ein Mahnverfahren?
> ...


----------



## mrcoolj2 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Danke

Hab bis jetzt leider nichts gehört das der Mobilcom das Mahnverfahren zurück genommnen hat. Schön wärs!!
Irgendwann muß es doch zur Verhandlung kommen. Der Mahnbescheid und Einspruch war im Januar 08.


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Irgendwas geht da durcheinander.
 Hast Du Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid oder Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid (nach versäumter Widerrufsfrist)eingelegt? Beim Widerspruch geht die Sache erst weiter, wenn einer der beiden Streithähne die Durchführung des Streitverfahrens beantragt (und die restlichen Gerichtskosten zahlt). Beim Einspruch geht die Sache sofort zum zuständigen Streitgericht von dort wird die Klageschrift angefordert. Kann Dir Dein Anwalt näher erläutern.


----------



## krennz (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Was zum schmunzeln:

Die Firma IBEX (Konkurs) hatte ihre Kundendaten an eine Firma elleasing vertickert. Die hat dann el-inkie beauftragt die "lieben" Kunden abzumahnen. Nachdem das bei vielen daneben ging wurden 5 Ibexe ausgesucht und mit Mahnbecheid (AG Uelzen)von den RAes aus dem Hanoverschen Pelikanviertel traktiert. Alle 5 widersprachen.

Und dann kamen liebe Briefe von den Pelikanen. Man möge doch bitte bitte die Widersprüche zurücknehmen, da sie ja sonst keine vollstreckbaren Titel bekämen.:-D:-D


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



> Was zum schmunzeln:


? Ich verstehe die Pointe nicht.


----------



## krennz (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Wir in Rechti haben herzhaft gelacht, als uns die Betroffenen die Anwaltsschreiben mit der Bitte auf Rücknahme des Widerspruchs schilderten. Die haben fast schon kniend bitte bitte gesagt. Offensichtlich wussten Sie, dass sie mit einer Klage nicht durchkamen und haben sich im Endeffekt der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben.


----------



## krennz (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Habe mich mal wegen der Fristen schlau gemacht.

Also:  Das Mahngericht gibt den Fall bei Widerspruch an das im Mahnbescheid genannte Streitgericht ab. Dieses fordert den Antragsteller umgehend auf innerhalb von 14 Tagen seinen Anspruch zu begründen. Erfogt innerhalb der Frist keine Begründung und der Antragsgegner (Schuldner) beantragt keine mündliche Verhandlung ist der Mahnbescheid hinfällig.

Gelesen beim Infoportal der IHK Frankfurt> Recht und Steuern>Übersicht alle Rechtsthemen>Verfahrensrecht>Gerichtliche Mahnverfahren Punkt 6.3 Mahnbescheid und 8.3 Vollstreckungsbescheid.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Ich bin mit dem Mahnbescheid zum Anwalt, der hat Widerspruch eingelegt. Und seit dem ist Ruhe.
@ krennz also wäre das jetzt hinfällig? weil ich schon seit 1,5 Jahren nichts mehr höre?
Was ist mit meinem Schufa Eintrag.
Wollen uns Haus kaufen, nur so denke wird das nichts.


----------



## krennz (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Ich gehe zu meinem Anwalt und lasse den Denjenigen anschreiben, der den Schufaeintrag veranlasst hat, mit der Aufforderung, den Schufaeintrag umgehend löschen zu lassen., da die hierfür herangezogene Forderung offensichtlich, auf Grund des widersprochenen und nicht eingeklagten Mahnbescheid, zu Unrecht bestanden hat. Dazu lasse ich meinen Anwalt eine Frist von 14 Tagen setzen. Ausserdem bespreche ich mit ihm weitere Konsequenzen, die bei Nichtlöschung nachfolgen.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Danke klingt sehr gut. Denkst auch das die den Mahnbescheid nicht eingeklagt haben. Mein Anwalt hat mir damals schon gesagt das Mobilcom wahrscheinlich nichts weiter unternimmt und das im Sande verläuft.


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



krennz schrieb:


> Habe mich mal wegen der Fristen schlau gemacht.
> 
> Also:  Das Mahngericht gibt den Fall bei Widerspruch an das im Mahnbescheid genannte Streitgericht ab. Dieses fordert den Antragsteller umgehend auf innerhalb von 14 Tagen seinen Anspruch zu begründen.


Hört sich schön an stimmt aber nicht.
Bei einem Widerspruch geht es *nur *weiter, wenn einer der Beteiligten den Antrag auf Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens stellt.  Zudem müssen wenn der Antragsteller diesen Antrag stellt von ihm die restlichen Gerichtskosten gezahlt werden. Erst dann wird vom Mahngericht abgegeben. Ohne Moos nix los.



> Erfogt innerhalb der Frist keine Begründung und der Antragsgegner (Schuldner) beantragt keine mündliche Verhandlung ist der Mahnbescheid hinfällig.


Nein,Nein,Nein wenn die Sache an das Streitgericht abgegeben wurde fordern die mit Frist zur Klagebegründung auf. Kommt die nicht schläft die Sache wieder ein, es sei denn die Klage wird nachgeliefert oder der Beklagte beantragt mündliche Verhandlung. Wenn bis dann keine Klage da ist wird die Klage abgewiesen als unzulässig bzw, unbegründet.
Von alleine wird da nix "hinfällig" höchstens bei Verjährung.



> Was ist mit meinem Schufa Eintrag.


Hattest Du der Forderung auch schon vor dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen?

Ansprechpartner für die Löschung des unberechtigten Eintrags iist natürlich die Schufa nicht der Einmeldende. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...fa-creditreform-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html



> Mein Anwalt hat mir damals schon gesagt das Mobilcom wahrscheinlich nichts weiter unternimmt


Mobilcom betreibt Verfahren häufig erst kurz vor Verjährung weiter, von daher ist wohl noch keine Entwarnung angesagt.



> Ich bin mit dem Mahnbescheid zum Anwalt, der hat Widerspruch eingelegt. Und seit dem ist Ruhe.


Wenn keine Abgabenachricht eingegangen ist dümpelt die Sache weiter beim Mahngericht bis Du oder Mobilcom strittiges Verfahren beantragen.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Hmm

Hatte sofort der Foderung von Mobilcom widersprochen, als die Rechnung im Januar 07 kam. Haber Anzeige wegen Betruges gemacht. 
290 mal eine 0137 Nummer in 90min + 2 Premium SMS. Von mir nicht getätigt!!!! 
Mobilcom hat meine Schreiben ignoriert und gleich zum Inkasso!

Wie lange ist die Verjährungsfrist? oder sollte ich lieber auf ein Verfahren bestehen?


----------



## krennz (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Dann weiss ich nicht, was die IHK Frankfurt in ihrer Onlinebroschüre schreibt.


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



			
				krennz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann weiss ich nicht, was die IHK Frankfurt in ihrer Onlinebroschüre schreibt.


Zur einen Hälfte schreiben sie Unsinn bzw zu ungenau  zur anderen Hälfte hast Du es einfach falsch verstanden.

mrcoolj2 hat keine Abgabenachricht, keine Mitteilung des Streitgerichtes darüber dass eine Frist zur Klagebegründung gesetzt wurde, wo glaubst Du schimmelt der Antrag rum? Natürlich beim Mahngericht weil die restlichen Gerichtskosten nicht gezahlt sind und kein Abgabeantrag gestellt wurde.

mrcool, geh zu Deinem Anwalt berichte ihm vom Schufaeintrag, den wird er -zumindest wenn sich belegen lässt das die Forderung von Anfang an strittig war- schnell gegenüber der Schufa rügen und entfernen lassen.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!! werde moregn gleich zum Anwalt gehen.


mfg mrcoolj


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Da gibt's doch den Tatbestand der "Kreditgefährdung"?
Wie wär's mit ner Anzeige?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

"Kreditgefährdung" (§ 824 BGB) ist meines Halblaienwissens Zivilrecht und kein Strafrecht, daher kein Thema für eine Anzeige.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> "Kreditgefährdung" (§ 824 BGB) ist meines Halblaienwissens Zivilrecht und kein Strafrecht, daher kein Thema für eine Anzeige.


Doch auch  Strafrecht.


> § 187
> Verleumdung
> 
> Wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen *oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden* geeignet ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Danke, war mir entgangen.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Hi Leutz 

habe noch ne Frage.

Leider muß ich jetzt vor Mobilcom einknicken und die Forderrung bezahlen. Schufaeintrag macht sich schlecht beim Hauskauf. Ich hab so einen Hals auf die!!! man kann leider nichts in unserem so genannten Rechtsstaat.
Meine Frage wäre, wenn ich die Zahlung unter Vorbehalt leiste, wie schnell ist der Eintrag raus, also nicht nur das da steht bezahlt, sondern nichts null. 
Ob sich vieleicht eine Anzeige wegen Kreditgefährdung lohnt.

Gruß ann alle


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



mrcoolj2 schrieb:


> Leider muß ich jetzt vor Mobilcom einknicken und die Forderrung bezahlen. Schufaeintrag macht sich schlecht beim Hauskauf.


Bezahlen beseitigt den Eintrag nicht. Es erfolgt nur ein Vermerk dass gezahlt wurde.


> Meine Frage wäre, wenn ich die Zahlung unter Vorbehalt leiste, wie schnell ist der Eintrag raus, also nicht nur das da steht bezahlt, sondern nichts null.


Drei volle Jahre also am 31.12.2012. Ausserdem hat Zahlung unter Vorbehalt keine Erfüllungswirkung die Forderung steht dann also noch offen.


> Ich hab so einen Hals auf die!!! man kann leider nichts in unserem so genannten Rechtsstaat.


Wieso? Du kannst Schufa verklagen, Mobilcom verklagen, strittiges Verfahren durchführen lassen. Sprich dringend mal mit Deinem Anwalt drüber.

Hattest Du jetzt schon vor dem Mahnbescheid Einwendungen gegen die Forderung erhoben.?

Du warst doch beim Anwalt, was sagt der zu der Sache?


----------



## mrcoolj2 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Streite mich denen schon seit 01.2007 rum.Hatte Strafanzeige gegen Mobilcom gestellt wegen Betruges (wurde eingestellt). Habe der Forderrung von Anfang an widersprochen. Hatte auch fristlos den Vertrag gekündigt. Gegen den Mahnbescheid hat mein Anwalt Einspruch eigelegt und seit 01.2008 ist Ruhe. Wie gesagt jetzt steh da wie Max in der Sonne. 
Ich habe mal gelesen, das wenn es ein strittiger Betrag, Mobilcom gar keinen EIntrag hätte machen dürfen, es sei denn ich hätte auf den Mahnbeschid nicht reagiert und gegen mich würde ein Vollstreckungsbescheid vorliegen.


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Was sagt Dein Anwalt dazu die Schufa zu verklagen? Wurde der Schufa denn überhaupt schon mitgeteilt seit wann die Forderung strittig ist?


----------



## mrcoolj2 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

In der Materie Schufa kennt er sich nicht aus, muß sich erst da rein  lesen. Vieleicht einen anderen Anwalt nehmen?
Wurde der Schufa noch nicht mitgeteilt. In der Auskunft steht nur das ich rechtsmittel eingelegt habe.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*



mrcoolj2 schrieb:


> Anzeige wegen Kreditgefährdung


Sowas gibt es nicht! Eine Strafanzeige wegen so einem "sonstigen Verfahren" dessen Tatbestand nicht konkretisierbar ist, wird schneller eingestellt, als sie erstattet worden ist.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Schufa muss Negativ-Eintrag löschen

was haltet Ihr von dem Urteil?


----------



## Teleton (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Finden wir Klasse, gibt es deshalb auch hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post110259

Ist allerdings ein Beschluss kein Urteil.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: Verfahrensweise nach Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid*

Ich gebe nicht auf!!! Am Mittwoch hab ichTermin beim Anwalt, mal sehen was wird. Gegen Mobilcom werd ich immer wieder Stimmung machen!! Der Provider ist das aller letzte!!! haben nie auf ezín Schreiben reagiert, sondern sofort Inkasso


----------



## Reinicke Mainz - Kastel (3 Januar 2018)

Ich würde folgendes tun: Ich würde einen Anwalt aufsuchen, ihn bitten, die mitgebrachten weiteren Gerichtskosten einzbahlen, die ansonsten der Kläger zu zahlen hätte. Die Mahnsache wird zum Streitgericht abgegeben, der Antragsteller aufgefordert, die Klage zu begründen. Tut er das nicht, wird Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung anberaumt. Die Klage wird mangels Begründung abgewiesen. Begründet er die Klage und die Forderung stammt wirklich aus dem Jahr 2008, genügt es, sich im Prozeß auf die Einrede der Verjährung zu berufen. Die Klage wird ebenfalls abgewiesen. Die eingezahlten Gerichtskosten sind im Kostenfestsetzungverfahrens zu erstatten. Wenn Sie einen guten Gerichtsvollzieher haben, der zuständig ist, erhalten sie die Gerichtskosten vermutlich wieder!


----------

